# Open carry map



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Thought this might be useful and informative to some.

Map: Where Is ?Open Carry? Legal? - The Numbers - WSJ


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

All the open carry states that do not require a permit/license have got it right..... Surprising that Texas does not allow it.....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The "Allows open carry without a permit or a license" bullet does not apply to Virginia as a technicality. What I mean by this is the manner in which Virginia laws are written is to inform the public what they cannot do... not what they can do. Since open carry is not mentioned in our statutes, one can openly carry in Virginia. While this may sound like splitting hairs, it's actually a rather important legal construct. When a state "allows" something, it is generally mentioned in law. The fact that nothing is mentioned about open carry means that this mode of carrying is the normal (standard, default) mode whereas concealed carry is the exception since it requires a permit.

Several weeks ago Washington, DC was ordered by a court to allow the carrying of firearms within its borders. Now DC has no permitting process so this really only applies to those who are NOT residents of DC. They must honor the laws of the state in which a carrier resides. For Virginians, this means we can both open and conceal carry (with a permit for concealed) in the District of Columbia and in fact, some have. I saw a photo of a man from Virginia openly carrying his sidearm outside of the Lincoln memorial. A stay was requested to table this order and at this time, I don't know if it has been put into force (I was on vacation when this happened).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd like to add something about open carry.

For some time now on a number of gun websites, whenever the topic of open carry comes up several positions rear their heads. One position claims that anyone who open carries is going to get MWAG calls from scared members of the public. That people will shout, "He's got a gun" and run screaming from you. That the police will arrive and throw you to the ground, knees in your back, cuff you and throw you into a squad car. What these people seem to ignore or worse, are totally ignorant of, is that reactions are not going to be the same in every state. Just because they live in New Jersey and think this is what's going to happen because their police are tough on people with guns does not mean this is going to take place in Wyoming or Virginia.

The other thing that seems to happen is that there are a number of concealed carry bigots on these websites who just for the life of them cannot stand the idea of someone carrying openly. They're going to ruin it for all of us. We've made all of these positive strides and now they're going to cause laws to be passed that will curtail anyone from carrying open or concealed. Now I must admit, I am not a fan of the current actions of some folks to carry long guns when out and about. They're ungainly and get in the way of my regular daily movements when I am out and about. If ISIS hits us and these nuts starting coming out of the woodwork, running around and creating all sorts of mayhem, then by all means... carry those long guns as well as your sidearm(s). I would if these cretins were operating in my backyard. But I am torn on this issue (open carry of long guns) because on one side, if there is no law against it, why not? One the other, why do this if it is not necessary?

From the practical side, long guns are not the best defensive arm in a sudden extreme encounter.. I can get my sidearm into play quite a bit fast than I can one of my AR's that happens to be slung over my shoulder. And there is this. Long guns are generally considered offensive arms, whereas handguns fall under the defensive umbrella.

Sorry for the rambling but I had a few minutes to kill and what the hey. We need some members' thoughts and comments on this one.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I recently saw a map that showed all states that honor an Alabama conceal carry permit, and I was surprised that Virginia was one of the states that do not. I was disappointed, but if I am on vacation in VA, would I be allowed to open carry? I know Alabama is an open carry state, and although I generally prefer to carry concealed in public, I have no issue with anyone carrying open. You will get a mixed reaction from LEOs in Alabama as some are for OC while others, not so much. 

I'm really not in support of OC of long guns. Like you, it just isn't practical. I do believe it should be legal, but exercised with restraint and common sense. If I were to feel the need to carry my AR in public, it won't be on a sling over my shoulder. I would carry it in front, with my hands on the grips in the ready position for quick acquisition. This is a combat posture, and if I were to do so in public, anyone would want to know why I am walking around like this. No one should, unless we have a scenario as you described with this ISIS nuts among us. That would be the only way I'd carry my rifle in public other than to go to the range, in which case I usually have the weapon cased. I just don't like walking around with an AR on my shoulder b/c I think those who do are only trying to look the part, if you know what I mean. Most of those who are the part don't do things like that for attention. 

I would love to see states negate all federal gun control measures b/c the feds simply do not have the constitutional authority to make ANY gun laws. That is a states right issue. The 2nd Amendment restricts the federal government from establishing any laws concerning guns with the 10th intended to give the states the right to govern such issues. We need to repeal the 17th, enact the 10th and put the feds where they belong.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

For some odd reason Texas does not allow the open carry of handguns only long guns. Permits are required to carry handguns concealed. That's where all of this controversy started when some fools took it upon themselves to openly carry AR 15's into restaurants and supermarkets which is perfectly legal albeit quite unusual. In states where open carry is legal and where it is not uncommon to see people openly carrying handguns, openly carrying handguns is really not an issue. But in those states to see someone openly carrying a long gun in public while going about their daily business would definitely raise a few eyebrows and more than likely a visit from the police. This does not apply to long guns while being carried on rifle racks in vehicles. My guess is that this is the reason that the law allows for the open carry of long guns as they are being transported to and from the field or range, however while allowing for that never made that distinction. Since Arizona became a "Constitutional Carry" state, that is no permits required for either type of carry I rarely see anyone openly carrying either handguns or long guns. As of yet I've never seen anyone openly carrying long guns other than in "Western Skits" performed in public. You don't even see them that often on rifle racks other than during hunting season even then it's rare. My thoughts on open carry is that I really don't care how people choose to carry as long as it's legal. For strategic reasons, I prefer to carry concealed while in public and going about my daily business. Openly while out on the trails. Sometimes while I'm driving from my home to the desert I will carry openly in my truck and it is comforting to know that if I have to make a pit stop along the way no one will get bent out of shape at the site of me carrying a sidearm. Not only that but I will not be arrested. I thank God that I live in a state that allows it's residents to make that choice.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I admit it is just silly to allow open carry of a rifle and not a handgun, especially if you allow conceal carry. It just doesn't make sense, and you'd think of all places, Texas would allow open carry. As LE goes, I would think you'd rather know someone has a gun on them than not know.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> I'm really not in support of OC of long guns. Like you, it just isn't practical. I do believe it should be legal, but exercised with restraint and common sense. If I were to feel the need to carry my AR in public, it won't be on a sling over my shoulder. I would carry it in front, with my hands on the grips in the ready position for quick acquisition. This is a combat posture, and if I were to do so in public, anyone would want to know why I am walking around like this. No one should, unless we have a scenario as you described with this ISIS nuts among us. That would be the only way I'd carry my rifle in public other than to go to the range, in which case I usually have the weapon cased. I just don't like walking around with an AR on my shoulder b/c I think those who do are only trying to look the part, if you know what I mean. Most of those who are the part don't do things like that for attention.


Good points! I would also want to be able to legally carry an "assault rifle" although I do not like to use that term, in public in the event of civil unrest such as in Ferguson Mo. to protect my home or business. But to carry one around just to prove a point or to intimidate people is asinine.


> As LE goes, I would think you'd rather know someone has a gun on them than not know.


Even though it is not required, in Arizona permits are available for reciprocity purposes with other states along with the ability to enter establishments that serve alcohol providing you do not drink and they are not posted. You can also purchase firearms without having to go through the "NICS" check each time. The permits are on record at the Department of Motor Vehicles. LE will know if the vehicles registered owner has a permit, If the driver is the registered owner chances are they will leave you alone as far as firearms possession goes. If you do not have a permit they could very well detain you to insure that you are not a "prohibited possessor". As far as LE goes the ones that I've spoken to respect the fact that you've obtained a permit in spite of the fact that one is not legally required.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I recently saw a map that showed all states that honor an Alabama conceal carry permit, and I was surprised that Virginia was one of the states that do not. *I was disappointed, but if I am on vacation in VA, would I be allowed to open carry?* I know Alabama is an open carry state, and although I generally prefer to carry concealed in public, I have no issue with anyone carrying open. You will get a mixed reaction from LEOs in Alabama as some are for OC while others, not so much.
> 
> I'm really not in support of OC of long guns. Like you, it just isn't practical. I do believe it should be legal, but exercised with restraint and common sense. If I were to feel the need to carry my AR in public, it won't be on a sling over my shoulder. I would carry it in front, with my hands on the grips in the ready position for quick acquisition. This is a combat posture, and if I were to do so in public, anyone would want to know why I am walking around like this. No one should, unless we have a scenario as you described with this ISIS nuts among us. That would be the only way I'd carry my rifle in public other than to go to the range, in which case I usually have the weapon cased. I just don't like walking around with an AR on my shoulder b/c I think those who do are only trying to look the part, if you know what I mean. Most of those who are the part don't do things like that for attention.
> 
> I would love to see states negate all federal gun control measures b/c the feds simply do not have the constitutional authority to make ANY gun laws. That is a states right issue. The 2nd Amendment restricts the federal government from establishing any laws concerning guns with the 10th intended to give the states the right to govern such issues. We need to repeal the 17th, enact the 10th and put the feds where they belong.


Yes you would, as long as you can legally possess a firearm. Just be aware of the few places where you cannot carry that sidearm (there are only a few).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> GCBHM:
> 
> Good points! *I would also want to be able to legally carry an "assault rifle" although I do not like to use that term*, in public in the event of civil unrest such as in Ferguson Mo. to protect my home or business. But to carry one around just to prove a point or to intimidate people is asinine.
> 
> Even though it is not required, in Arizona permits are available for reciprocity purposes with other states along with the ability to enter establishments that serve alcohol providing you do not drink and they are not posted. You can also purchase firearms without having to go through the "NICS" check each time. The permits are on record at the Department of Motor Vehicles. LE will know if the vehicles registered owner has a permit, If the driver is the registered owner chances are they will leave you alone as far as firearms possession goes. If you do not have a permit they could very well detain you to insure that you are not a "prohibited possessor". As far as LE goes the ones that I've spoken to respect the fact that you've obtained a permit in spite of the fact that one is not legally required.


Well of course they're not assault rifles. They semi-automatic rifles.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The article quoted and displayed is misleading in part. New Hampshire for instance, requires a permit for concealed carry, but allows open carry without a permit. The open-carry gun must not be concealed in any way. Vermont state law has _no_ restrictions on personal carry of handguns. That applies to long guns too, except that they cannot be carried loaded in a vehicle.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It's important to know the laws anywhere you wish to carry open or concealed. Ohio allows open carry but get inside an automobile and it's a different story. You have to have a permit to have a loaded handgun inside a car. A loaded magazine or speed loader is considered a loaded gun. Details like that can get you in trouble.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun:


> It's important to know the laws anywhere you wish to carry open or concealed.


Indeed it is, unfortunately many of these laws were designed to entrap and criminalize behavior that endangers no one. This provides more work for the trial lawyers that are beholden to the Democratic Party. Maybe it's time to get more lawyers out of government positions altogether both elected and unelected.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> Well of course they're not assault rifles. They semi-automatic rifles.


You're correct, I probably should have said high capacity semi-automatic military style rifle. At any rate in the event of civil unrest I would much rather be able to legally carry one of those in public, only if I had to, than a low capacity fixed magazine semi-automatic rifle. Even then I have mixed feelings for strategic reasons. However, it did work for those Korean store owners some time ago. Although I have a MAC 10 .45 ACP w/30 round magazines which is classified as a pistol, I would never consider carrying it around openly in public even in "gun friendly" Arizona. Although I have absolutely no problem with people openly carrying handguns. I choose to carry concealed only for the fact that I could be the first person that would be taken out if other criminals were armed and I would be an obstacle to their intentions.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> You're correct, I probably should have said high capacity semi-automatic military style rifle. At any rate in the event of civil unrest I would much rather be able to legally carry one of those in public, only if I had to, than a low capacity fixed magazine semi-automatic rifle. Even then I have mixed feelings for strategic reasons. However, it did work for those Korean store owners some time ago. Although I have a MAC 10 .45 ACP w/30 round magazines which is classified as a pistol, I would never consider carrying it around openly in public even in "gun friendly" Arizona. Although I have absolutely no problem with people openly carrying handguns. I choose to carry concealed only for the fact that I could be the first person that would be taken out if other criminals were armed and I would be an obstacle to their intentions.


Yep, if something like Katrina, or Andrew in 1992 in South Florida, or perhaps Ferguson were to hit the area in which I lived, you can bet I would be toting one of my AR's along with a full size sidearm. Otherwise, my preference is to be a bit more discrete, even though I do OC most of the time. You'd be surprised how many people don't even see my sidearm due to it and its holster not being "loud" and my clothing not accentuating it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> You'd be surprised how many people don't even see my sidearm due to it and its holster not being "loud" and my clothing not accentuating it.


That might be kind of hard with a MAC 10 and 30 round magazine dangling down. I emphatically do not want to draw any attention to myself and that would certainly do the job, I don't care where you live. It is one sinister looking SOB that has only one intended purpose and it ain't punching holes thru paper or hunting. Pretty much useless, other than to scare the bejesus out of someone. Might be good in a vehicle if you get lost and find yourself inadvertently driving through a rough section of town. So you want to take my truck eh? It's too heavy for a pistol, way too small for a rifle, with a stock it would be illegal unless federally registered. That being the case, might as well have one full auto. Don't even know why I bought it other than it was a "hadda have".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> That might be kind of hard with a MAC 10 and 30 round magazine dangling down. I emphatically do not want to draw any attention to myself and that would certainly do the job, I don't care where you live. It is one sinister looking SOB that has only one intended purpose and it ain't punching holes thru paper or hunting. Pretty much useless, other than to scare the bejesus out of someone. Might be good in a vehicle if you get lost and find yourself inadvertently driving through a rough section of town. So you want to take my truck eh? It's too heavy for a pistol, way too small for a rifle, with a stock it would be illegal unless federally registered. That being the case, might as well have one full auto. Don't even know why I bought it other than it was a "hadda have".


Nope. A sidearm and presently it is a gen4 G19.


----------

